# Dennison's Reformed Confessions



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2006)

The following is from the bibliography of James T. Dennison, Jr. Does anyone have any updates on the status or further information?



> _An English Translation of the Reformed Confessions of the 16th and 17th Centuries_ (more than 120 Reformed Confessions, as many as 60 of which have never before been translated into English) (General editor of this 2- 3 year project which is utilizing an international team of translators)(forthcoming)


----------



## ADKing (Nov 1, 2006)

Dennison announced the beginning of the project in May 2005. It should still be a couple of years until completion. When it is completed, he envisions it will be two volumes. I had the privilege of hearing bits and pieces of what is going on. If you know anyone with knowledge of Eastern European languages (Polish, Hungarian etc), I know Dennison would love to get them to work on some projects.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2006)

That is good know -- thanks Pastor King!


----------



## ADKing (Nov 1, 2006)

You are welcome. I am looking forward to it myself. It should be a valuable resource. I helped translate the "Bentheim Confession" (which was drawn up in 1613) when I took Latin at the seminary. I believe a sneak preview of this particular confession appeared in "Kerux: the Journal of Northwest Theological Seminary" a year ago or so.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks to you (and others) for this service, Pastor King. There are so many creeds and confessions from the Reformation that hardly see the light of day any more. This article references some of the major and minor Reformation creeds and confessions. 

One that I hope is included in Pastor Dennison's book is the Martyrs' Confession written by the French Huguenots of France Antarctique. I have a copy in English but it's very hard to find and few people seem to be aware of it, although it was, I believe, the first Protestant confession written in the New World.


----------



## tewilder (Nov 1, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The following is from the bibliography of James T. Dennison, Jr. Does anyone have any updates on the status or further information?



Will this be in both languages?, i.e. original and translation side by side?


----------



## ADKing (Nov 1, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> One that I hope is included in Pastor Dennison's book is the Martyrs' Confession written by the French Huguenots of France Antarctique. I have a copy in English but it's very hard to find and few people seem to be aware of it, although it was, I believe, the first Protestant confession written in the New World.



I think Dennison is planning on being comprehensive in these volumes. He is a remarkable scholar. But you could always email him just to be sure. I know I wouldn't mind seeing it. What is the date of it?

As far as I know the text in the original language is supposed to be provided.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2006)

ADKing said:


> I think Dennison is planning on being comprehensive in these volumes. He is a remarkable scholar. But you could always email him just to be sure. I know I wouldn't mind seeing it. What is the date of it?



Thanks! It was written by Jean du Bourdel (or Bortel) and signed by Bourdel, Matthieu Verneuil, Pierre Bourdon and Andre La Fon, just before they were executed by Admiral Villegaignon in the spring of 1558.

There is an account of their martyrdom which makes a brief reference to the confession in this article starting at page 13.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 23, 2007)

Prof. Dennison said, "I hope that the first volume of my set (1523-1552) will be available by the end of this year. The second volume should follow by 2009; it will include the [1558] Guanabara [Martyrs'] Confession [both French and Portuguese editions]."


----------



## ADKing (Feb 23, 2007)

That is good news. I didn't realize the first part would be out so soon. Looking forward to it.


----------

